

Ask HN: Banned from AdSense, Now What? - jzone3

Hi, I'm a student and myself and others have recently been banned from AdSense. We were making over $10 a week when we was banned. We still do not know the reason as to why we were banned, although we suspect it is due to most page views originating from the same location (i.e., the school that we attend).<p>After being banned, we tried out a few other ad platforms (Lijit and Adbrite). Whether it is because of the lack of relevant ads or  high quality ads (we have had trouble getting these because we do not receive many page views - peak for December was 318), we have made less than $1 in the passed two months. HN, do you have any suggestions as to how we can get better (currently we are getting ads that say "Power Companies HATE this") and more relevant ads?
======
yanw
[http://adsense.blogspot.com/2012/12/working-better-
together-...](http://adsense.blogspot.com/2012/12/working-better-together-
protecting.html)

